# WIP (or RIP... repair in progress)



## JBroida (Aug 28, 2012)

I got in a knife this morning that will be a kind of interesting and fun repair, so i thought i'd post some pictures for you guys to see as i go through the process. Anyways, i'm going to get started on it later today, but here is the knife in the condition it arrived in...


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 28, 2012)

Could be one of mine... Good luck with the repair.

Stefan


----------



## Jim (Aug 28, 2012)

Ahhh... The rare ellipse knife for cutting semicircles!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 28, 2012)

blade straightening and results


----------



## Jim (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice Jon!


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 28, 2012)

Interesting and thanks for posting.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 28, 2012)

Some sharpening...


----------



## schanop (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice. Did this guy need the WHEEL?

And is slightly dished monzento the secret key to nice kasumi hamaguri edge?

Awesome, Jon.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 28, 2012)

no wheel here... just normal stones. The monzento makes my life a lot easier... i'm getting more in stock again soon.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 28, 2012)

almost ready for rehandle


----------



## Tatsuya (Aug 28, 2012)

Can you talk about that blade straightener and if it could possibly be a future product for sale? There's a santoku that's been in my family for quite some time and I found out just yesterday that it was actually a Tojiro knife (perhaps it's not Tojiro but some other Fujitora knife, either way it's older, half-tang, definitely not vg-10). It's got a couple twerks in it that would be cool to straighten out.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 29, 2012)

Was the symmetry 99/1 and they tried to put a 50/50 on it? Or are you just shining it up? I am just wondering about the stone use on the back side.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 29, 2012)

I think a blade straightener is definitely one of those tools that requires a lot of hands-on and in-person instruction to learn to use. Not exactly point-and-click.

This is fun to watch. I wish we had more of your sharpening progression. Don't even try to tell me you did that whole knife start to finish on two stones.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 29, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> I think a blade straightener is definitely one of those tools that requires a lot of hands-on and in-person instruction to learn to use. Not exactly point-and-click.
> 
> This is fun to watch. I wish we had more of your sharpening progression. Don't even try to tell me you did that whole knife start to finish on two stones.



3 stones... theres a really cool stone i had custom made for me (i wish i could sell it but it cost me $600)... it does my coarse and medium work. Then its the monzento and the suita.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 29, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Was the symmetry 99/1 and they tried to put a 50/50 on it? Or are you just shining it up? I am just wondering about the stone use on the back side.



it seems like it had never been sharpened before (or at least not much)... there were some chips in the edge though. I was just doing normal repair and sharpening. The major fixes were refinishing the rusted areas of the knife and straightening it.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 29, 2012)

JBroida said:


> 3 stones... theres a really cool stone i had custom made for me (i wish i could sell it but it cost me $600)... it does my coarse and medium work. Then its the monzento and the suita.



I am finagling a way to get to the West Coast, expressly to visit your store. 33% of the reason for this visit is to see that stone.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 29, 2012)

i promise it doesnt look like much... i'll see if i can remember to take a picture at work tomorrow


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 29, 2012)

No, I want to see it AND smell it.
:sofa:


----------



## JasonD (Aug 29, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> No, I want to see it AND smell it.
> :sofa:



So THAT's why it's so expensive. What'd they put in that "special stone" Jon?

Also, awesome job as usual.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 29, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> No, I want to see it AND smell it.
> :sofa:



Bieniek would taste it too Eamon


----------



## JBroida (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## JasonD (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok so something I've always wondered. I always see pictures of japanese craftsmen smacking the back of the handle when they're burning the tang in and installing the handle. But why are they holding the knife on the handle and not the blade? Just seems silly to hold on to the piece you're smacking. I know that's how they do it and it's obviously worked for quite a long while. But do you know why?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 29, 2012)

newtons 3rd law


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 29, 2012)

JBroida said:


> newtons 3rd law



I don't think my physics teacher would give you full credit for that answer, Jon.


----------



## JasonD (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah I figured action/reaction and all that. The inertia of the blade itself will be kind of a limiting factor, I'd think. Is the idea to tap it in lightly?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 29, 2012)

its not super light, but its not like you're trying to kill something


----------



## wenus2 (Sep 2, 2012)

I once used an axe with a loose handle for light splitting duty in the winter, I always looked forward to whacking the back of the handle with the sledge and watching that iron suck backup onto the wood. I had to drive a wedge in there eventually for safety sake, but it sure ruined my fun.

Good looking work Jon. It's fun to see the straightener in play.


----------



## bieniek (Sep 2, 2012)

its funny you posted that Jon i bought a takobiki few month back in about same condition. 

I managed to straighten it but it is still a mess. I had to regrind the back with my household methods so its far far away from completing. 

Thanks for that :doublethumbsup:


----------



## JBroida (Sep 2, 2012)

so, this knife is done at this point... just have to take some pics and send them to the owner... i'll post a few when i have a chance later today


----------

